# ISO used 200-225 hp outboard



## 19 lowpro (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking for a good running, used outboard in the 200-225hp range with 25" shaft. Do not want a non-running or parts motor but rather something that's in good running condition. Let me know what you have!
(979) 479-1050


----------

